# Vintage Motorcycles



## Flattracker (Jan 1, 2009)

These were taken during an annual event held near my home. Usually attracts at least a thousand motorcycles, some old, some not.


----------



## spystyle (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice panning


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A couple of lovely photos there flattracker









I especially like the BMW logo caught in the mirror though, as spystyle says, nice panning with the Triumph too ray:


----------



## Flattracker (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you both.
The focus on the Triumph is a little soft. 
I had a couple of other panning shots that were spot on for focus but the motorcycles weren't as interesting. Seems like that's how it goes sometimes.


----------

